

Why take your startup 'all-cloud'? A founder explains - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/11/why-take-your-startup-all-cloud-a-founder-explains

======
johnrob
"As we all know, there were a few very public and very unfortunate outages on
the Amazon side, but being 100% honest with ourselves, as a brand new company
we would have probably cause more downtime ourselves if we were running the
conversion and storage for the app."

I rarely hear this type of thinking when discussing AWS. More people need to
realize and accept this.

~~~
delano
Another argument we don't hear often is that the EC2 model encourages (and
almost insists) that you build in failover from the start of a project.

S3, SQS, and SDB provide the same low barrier to entry as EC2 for bootstrapped
startups but what doesn't get mentioned often is that as your application
matures you can replace each of these components using EC2 with custom,
vendor, or open source products. You can do this one by one and eventually
what you have is a platform that could be run independently of AWS altogether
when/if the need arises.

~~~
allenbrunson
i've heard that said, but so far, i don't think it's true for us. we've had a
single ec2 instance running for 30 days now, with no end in sight.

~~~
delano
Keep in mind the SLA is only 99.9%. They definitely go down (and occasionally
instances lock you out) but it's getting better all the time.

